# In labour?



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

For the past 5 minutes Nala has been dripping clear fluid out of her lady bits.....it is not bloody at all, is this normal? She looked like she pushed once, now she is cleaning herself all over. I am sitting right next to her, everytime I walk away from her she meows. When I sit next to her she relaxes. Her pupils are really wide! MY other cats are very nearby just watching...I think they know what is going on!!
So much for cleaning the bedroom lol!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I dont really know whats going on but I HOPE SHES HAVING THE KITTENS!!! fingers crossed!!!! 
'COME ON NALA!''
I'm so excited for u!!x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> For the past 5 minutes Nala has been dripping clear fluid out of her lady bits.....it is not bloody at all, is this normal? She looked like she pushed once, now she is cleaning herself all over. I am sitting right next to her, everytime I walk away from her she meows. When I sit next to her she relaxes. Her pupils are really wide! MY other cats are very nearby just watching...I think they know what is going on!!
> So much for cleaning the bedroom lol!!!


oh yes sounds like she is def in labour..1st stages can take a while... shes leaking and meows when you leave...means only one thing!!...


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like it!! you should be able to she her contacting?? xx

Good luck


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

so much for to be taking it easy hun! ...

1st stage can take a while, you said in your other post that she isnt distress, so there is more time to come...

you wouldnt believe this but selecta is digging...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

It does look like shes contracting, she does it 2 or 3 times, then washes her lady bits. I just went to the toilet, and she really meowed till I came back. Now she is all quiet again just looking at me!!  hopefully no more false alarms!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> so much for to be taking it easy hun! ...
> 
> 1st stage can take a while, you said in your other post that she isnt distress, so there is more time to come...
> 
> you wouldnt believe this but selecta is digging...


She spent the last few days digging in her birthing boxes, but If she is having them now, then she has decided to have them in a drawer in my bedrrom. It is a massive drawer, and she has kicked all the clothes out barring a few tops lol.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> I dont really know whats going on but I HOPE SHES HAVING THE KITTENS!!! fingers crossed!!!!
> 'COME ON NALA!''
> I'm so excited for u!!x


Thank you, and congrats on ur piglets  I am going to look at the piccies now, I have just had no time recently!! x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> She spent the last few days digging in her birthing boxes, but If she is having them now, then she has decided to have them in a drawer in my bedrrom. It is a massive drawer, and she has kicked all the clothes out barring a few tops lol.


Oh bless her!! my Missy lost her plug then an hour later first kit arrived lol she didnt waste any time what so ever!! so be warned lol


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thank you, and congrats on ur piglets  I am going to look at the piccies now, I have just had no time recently!! x


I hope she has the lil babies soon, i really want to see them!xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oh no this was in her litter tray...if she dug any more it would of gone through the floor lol...

oh i hope nala does have them mate...its nice when the cat crys for you attention..help mummy..whats going on! aww bless them..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

How She Doing Hun?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> How She Doing Hun?


She is cleaning her lady bits and not coming up for air!! She has been doing it for ages, she wants them to have a clean entrance to the world!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG!! i LOOKED, HER LADY BITS IS ACTAULLY A KITTEN!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am just sitting next to her in the drawer letting her get on with it, i just kept thinking, man shes cleaning alot!!
I look closer and can see alittle bundle, cant see colour or anything cause it quite dark in there!! WOOHOO


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

What ever colour it is, its squeeking alot!! lol, now feeding!!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep us posted x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Yay congrats!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

first kitty born, at 17:03 black and white boy xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw finally!! Did u sit on her?? lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yay.well done mummy


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Aw finally!! Did u sit on her?? lol


:devil: :lol:

Not this time!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww well done mummy x


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

yay!! Well done! Keep us updated xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

She is pushing number 2 out!! 17.39!! looks black and white, allowing her too sort everything out


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

he all the way out. so im classing birth time as 17.42
this is all so exciting. I wonder if she will have anymore.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> She is pushing number 2 out!! 17.39!! looks black and white, allowing her too sort everything out


oooo so exciting...come on nala...all together now pushhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> he all the way out. so im classing birth time as 17.42
> this is all so exciting. I wonder if she will have anymore.


Hope so hunnnnnnn


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i burst out laffin wen u said OMG ITS NOT HER LADY BITS ITS A KITTEN..i could just imagine ur face!!! hahaha how she gettin on??


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i burst out laffin wen u said OMG ITS NOT HER LADY BITS ITS A KITTEN..i could just imagine ur face!!! hahaha how she gettin on??


was funny....:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> :devil: :lol:
> 
> Not this time!!


hahahaha!! Congrats Mammy!!
any more lil babies?? cant wait 2 see pics, when u have time of course!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in the office about to switch off my computer. Can't wait to get home and read the rest of this thread!

Congratulations Nala!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Oh sorry i missed that there are now two!! 
awwwwwwwwwwww!!:001_wub:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i burst out laffin wen u said OMG ITS NOT HER LADY BITS ITS A KITTEN..i could just imagine ur face!!! hahaha how she gettin on??


She is being really good. She doesnt wait till there out, as they are half way out she eats the bag, then pushed a bit more, sat there cleaning them, then finished pushing them out. The second one came out legs first. Didnt see how the first one came out because I didnt even notice him lol!! I will sex the second one when she has finished cleaning it up


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went of to check littlens dinner, and my OH shouted, number 3!! I went running and he was sat looking embarassed, he was looking at her foot!!! lmao silly men!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehehe men say silly things


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I went of to check littlens dinner, and my OH shouted, number 3!! I went running and he was sat looking embarassed, he was looking at her foot!!! lmao silly men!!


hahaha now thats a classic!! way to go hub...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think she may still have one more in her tummy, it still feels hard. I imagine it to feel quite squishy when they have finished, am I right in thinking this?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hoo - congratulations - little fur balls enter the world. Hope there are more.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I think she may still have one more in her tummy, it still feels hard. I imagine it to feel quite squishy when they have finished, am I right in thinking this?


yeh normally goes flat-ish...she might have 1 more in there then...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the second one born looks to be a girl.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I think the second one born looks to be a girl.


Aww a wee boy and girl...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I went of to check littlens dinner, and my OH shouted, number 3!! I went running and he was sat looking embarassed, he was looking at her foot!!! lmao silly men!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Sorry had to laugh only a bloke would think that

Glad mum and kittens are doing well

I have never seen new born kittens before


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

right, just have to turn the laptop off for half an hour or so. Will be back on soon with any updates x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hope mum and kittens are ok hun...let us know if she had anymore..its sooooo exciting...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

She hasnt had any more as of yet. Time will tell if there are more. She is laid flat out soundo, 2 kitties are suckling. she has done really well. They are all cleaned up and she has left no mess. bless her, I am so proud


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> Hope mum and kittens are ok hun...let us know if she had anymore..its sooooo exciting...


Have you told Selecta? Has it not set her off? lol x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> She hasnt had any more as of yet. Time will tell if there are more. She is laid flat out soundo, 2 kitties are suckling. she has done really well. They are all cleaned up and she has left no mess. bless her, I am so proud


oh i am pleased that shes doing well...bet the kittens are well cute...selecta next...yipeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Have you told Selecta? Has it not set her off? lol x


yes i have had a word! think she will be soon, shes following everyway, shes very very restless...shes hardley slept today..:001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your new furbabies. Well done Nala.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats!! Selecta may have them tomorrow, because Tutter had hers yesterday and now Nala had her two babies today.. so fingers crossed Selecta will be tomorrow!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you. 
The second born has a tabby head, and back leg, the rest is black and white.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Congrats!! Selecta may have them tomorrow, because Tutter had hers yesterday and now Nala had her two babies today.. so fingers crossed Selecta will be tomorrow!


lets hope so...


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thank you.
> The second born has a tabby head, and back leg, the rest is black and white.


Ooo sounds interesting - pictures please!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will hopefully take some tomorrow.Don't want to disturb her and kitties tonight.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

selectas following me everywhere, she isnt crying tho...shes just staring!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> selectas following me everywhere, she isnt crying tho...shes just staring!!


How is Selecta doing? 
Nala is being really good. Them kitties are noisy little buggers lol!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> How is Selecta doing?
> Nala is being really good. Them kitties are noisy little buggers lol!!


yeh shes fine...more effectionate towards me, like has to sit or lay on me...her babies are really active today...can see kicks and the slightest movement...

Glad nala and kitts are doing good..


----------

